# Confused by labs



## dreamer103 (May 13, 2018)

Hello! I've been on Levothyroxine 50 mcg one tablet daily since January 2017. Last fall my doctor started me taking 1 pill every day (except sunday- so 6 days per week). This January I began taking Tirosint (same dose) because I found out I was lactose intolerant and we thought it would help me better absorb the medicine. My levels were within the normal range at this time, but I was still having hypothyroid symptoms. Late March I switched back to Levothyroxine DAILY because Tirosint was too expensive and I felt like I had more energy when I was taking the medication every day vs. 6 days/week. These are my labs 6 weeks after the dose and medication change.

TSH 0.656 (0.4-4.5)

T4 (free) 1.22 (0.8-1.8)

T3 (free) 2.2 (2.3-4.2)

Total T3 72 (76-181)

Reverse T3 16.5 (8-25)

I have still had hypothyroid symptoms with the medication changes and I've been gaining about 1 pound per week despite reducing my caloric intake and increasing exercise. I am confused as to how my TSH AND T3 are both low and how I can increase my T3 levels. Thanks!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

You have to go by Frees when dosing after you start taking thyroid meds. Based on your Free T3 and Free T4 you are very hypo. I'm guessing you've got thyroid antibodies which are making the TSH and Frees low, have you ever had those tested? You definitely need a bump up in dosage but you need to keep your eye on the reverse T3. The closer to about 11, the better. The higher it goes, the less your body is taking in the meds and it's just building up in your system and not getting used.


----------



## dreamer103 (May 13, 2018)

jenny v said:


> You have to go by Frees when dosing after you start taking thyroid meds. Based on your Free T3 and Free T4 you are very hypo. I'm guessing you've got thyroid antibodies which are making the TSH and Frees low, have you ever had those tested? You definitely need a bump up in dosage but you need to keep your eye on the reverse T3. The closer to about 11, the better. The higher it goes, the less your body is taking in the meds and it's just building up in your system and not getting used.


My TPO antibodies were tested when I first started the medication and they were 14 IU/mL. My TG antibodies were never tested. I should also add that I am only 22 years old, but thyroid disease runs in my family. I was hesitant about mentioning increasing my dose to my doctor because my TSH seems to drop and my T3 does not increase. I was wondering if Cytomel would be beneficial for me. My biggest question is would the additional medicine help my T3 levels, or just decrease the TSH even more.


----------

